# Start of a 91 Cougar



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Had a costom front end that I had to grind the front headlights and grill off of. Now I should be able to run the stock version headlights with the costom. Saved the original costom front end in case I messed up. Used a left over one from a 92 Cougar kit.

Added a pic of what the paint job should look like.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

thundercat....Look's like the making of a great build.....You know the drill,,,,Keep us posted with Pic's,,,My friend........

MOE.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Will do buddy. Got the body painted last night.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't wait to see this up on a rolling chassis-- I just _love_ the stance that RaceCougar has


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks. Here's the latest.


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*I'm watching*

Nice start, can't wait to see how it turns out


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)




----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Lookin' good there....T C......:thumbsup:


MOE.


----------



## Schwinnster (Sep 5, 2011)

This *'Cat'* just looks mean and nasty from _every_ view-- one you _don't _want to mess with! Love your use of red and black together........ and the big pics too :thumbsup:

Keep up the great work TC


----------



## rickbartonjr (Dec 17, 2011)

Nice!


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Here you go my good friends.


----------



## 71 Charger 500 (Jan 27, 2011)

Dang, thats a nice looking car!


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit..........


----------



## Dadvball (Feb 2, 2001)

I've always loved the Cougar myself. You did a great job on this one! Is the 1:1 you show your own ride? Sweet car. Back in '73 I had a '69 XR7. The gas prices caused me to get rid of it. Couldn't handle those prices at 19.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

The 87 Cougar was my first car. Now I have a 92. The body style of the 67 to 70 was awsome. I think the best body style since then came out in the 90's. Though I did love my 87, it didn't have that sleek hood design.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit...........


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

That is way to cool.

That's funny about your Cougar. Mine was white with the dark blue roadster top.








Here's my baby.


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

John, the blue Cat came out great! I can easily see the resemblance to the "Racecougar" from Motortopia, but you went your own way with the color scheme. That's what building models is all about: Copy something if you want to, but if you want to personalize it, well, GO FOR IT! :thumbsup:


----------



## Harold Sage (Apr 6, 2008)

*Definitively nice*

Yep Nice work on the cougar tc.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

Thanks!

Jim. I had the right color in my hand but it was a laquer and I didn't think I had enough primer at home. The hobby shop was out of primer so I had to go with a Testors gloss Blue Angle Blue. I thought putting the extentions on the bottom was my signiture touch.


----------



## harristotle (Aug 7, 2008)

Looking good! I've always loved the MN12 based cars, I've had 2 mn12 Thunderbirds.


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

I like the T-birds too. The one thing I like more about the Cougars is that you dont see to many of them on the road. I think there was only an average of 92,500 of each year made.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.............


----------



## thundercat (Nov 14, 2011)

The hide away lights were out in the 70's. 

Your Rancharo looks bad as hell. Do you have any pics of his? It sounds pretty cool.


----------



## s.moe (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey,, T-Cat.....Cougar turned out Sweet...Judging by your other work's, I knew it would...

MOE.


----------



## Rns1016 (Dec 29, 2011)

edit.............


----------

